# My heart is broken



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Me and my H seperated two weeks ago. We have been having all kinds of problems. He told my son tonight that he is getting a lawyer. He also posted on his facebook " it is time to get back to what is important in life". Not sure what that means except I am sure it is something along the line of leaving me behind. 

How do I do this, how do you divorce the love of your life. If there is such a thing as a soul mate, he is mine. My heart feels like it is being ripped apart. The only things that has been keeping me going is the hope he will come to his senses before he does something stupied. I think I have been fooling myself. I dont think he is ever coming back.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You are where I was two years ago. I loved my husband so much and could not for understand why he moved out. I remained patient for almost a year because he said he was "on the fence" as to what to do. I now know he wasn't "on the fence"; he was stalling! While I was sitting at home crying my eyes out, he was partying to the max, traveling, and keeping company with many young women. He was having the time of his life! Talk about the cruelty of the situation! Friends and family tried many times to tell me to let it all go. Since he moved out and behaved as he did, then he was NOT undecided.

I find it odd your husband told your son he is going to see a lawyer. Why tell the child this? I guess he wanted you to know. Unfortunately, it's probably a good idea for you to see a lawyer too. You need to know exactly where you stand.

And there is nothing wrong with having hope. There's a very good book titled "Hope for the Separated" by Gary Chapman which might be helpful to you at this point. I realize it has heavy religious overtones and may not be for everyone. I found it to be helpful when I was newly separated though. 

Hang in there!


----------



## Diamondsrbff (Jul 17, 2010)

I feel your pain...my H told me two weeks ago that he wants a trial separation. He is planning on moving out as soon as he finds a place. I have never felt so much pain before. We are high school sweethearts and I never thought we would ever split up...He left today for a work trip but I'm not sure if he's coming back..I don't think he found a place...I found some old letters from when we were first together and put them in some cards and put them in his luggage for him to find...I don't know if this will help or hurt. 

I think we are both just in a waiting game and we have to hope and pray that the guys come to their senses and see what they are missing. 

I'll keep you in my thoughts


----------

